# How to read the recently-printed shell messages



## aurora (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello

I'm on plain "ttyv0" that is no xterm or X11 system is present, i.e. there's no scrolling capability.

I've been trying to install an application from ports and I've got many messages longer than one screen and I cannot scroll up to see what those messages are.

How can I see those shell messages? dmesg gives only those given at system startup however what I want to see is just those recently-printed shell messages.

Thanks.


----------



## bschmidt (Apr 10, 2010)

You should have a "scroll lock" key on your keyboard, press that and use page-up, page-down to scroll.


----------



## aurora (Apr 10, 2010)

That works. 

Thank you!


----------

